# Toshiba wireless connection problems



## curtism (Jul 28, 2007)

My college-student son is not able to connect to our wireless network through his Toshiba laptop (Satellite U205-S5002 running Win XP, SP2). Using the Toshiba configuration utility we get "Another vendor's application is controlling the wireless adapter." 

How do I reconfigure the machine so that only the Toshiba utility (ConfigFree) is controlling the wireless adapter? Thanks in advance.


Curtis


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Stop the other vendor's application! 

Is the other one Windows XP's WZC? If so, Control panel - Administrative Tools - Services - stop Wireless Zero Configuration and set its Startup Type to 'disabled.'


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Id say the other way around...drop 0 config and use the windows one. It works fine and is a little less system overhead as its built into the os.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the point here is to stop one of them.


----------

